# Saturday off



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

I took saturday off , first time in 4 month ! We went to mont- tremblant wich is an hour from my house , so i wanna share some pics with you guys


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Good on ya, you earnt it :thumbsup:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

you,re fortunate to live near a great ski area.my wife and i were there 2yrs. ago .had a really good trip ,great skiing.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Good on you Eric. We all work too hard.
I've been making it a point to try and take my weekends off these last two weeks. As a result I've been waking up at 5am so I can be on the job site by 7 so we can work longer days to accommodate the work load.

Nice pics bro! I've never been there. One day I will.
I'm going to try to get quite a bit if skiing in this winter. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Can you go to fort Quebec next (fort saint Jean):thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Can you go to fort Quebec next (fort saint Jean):thumbup::thumbup:


Ha ha ha why ?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Ha ha ha why ?


Well, besides the fort, it's suppose to have some of the oldest and prettiest architecture in North America:yes::yes:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well, besides the fort, it's suppose to have some of the oldest and prettiest architecture in North America:yes::yes:


Ok maybe next summer ! But speaking of oldest and prettiest memories , last week we rent the bell center to play a game againts the air canada hockey team


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm guessing Air Canada beat you:whistling2:

damn that's cool, that must be expensive ice to rent:blink:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm guessing Air Canada beat you:whistling2:
> 
> damn that's cool, that must be expensive ice to rent:blink:


No we beat them 13 @ 8 ! 

Its not that expensive , its 5000$ for the ice , so it cost me around 160$ 

Ice time :160$
Beer after game :12$ 
Parking : 10$ 
Scoring two goal at the bell center : PRICELESS !!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> No we beat them 13 @ 8 !
> 
> Its not that expensive , its 5000$ for the ice , so it cost me around 160$
> 
> ...


I'm jealous now









You should of filmed your game, I will take any hockey I can get right now, I was even checking out KHL teams to cheer for. Guess we will find out this weekend if we get hockey or not,,,,, if we do....

Go leafs(oilers) go and your Habs suck


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Ha ha ha ! I told you 2 buck , mid- october it will start !


----------

